# Henri and Simon got their new PigeonWear!



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

I contacted Boni and she, out of the goodness of her heart, sewed a couple PGWear for our daughter's pidgies. What an amazing invention!! Yesterday was the first day that the pigeons had full run..errr..flight of the house the whole day. Did this eliminate the poop problem? Yes! Were they easy to put on? Yes!! Both pigeons accepted their "wears" with no problem. Only thing is that when they were in the kitchen, I caught a Blue Jay looking in and laughing at them. Juuuust kidding! 

If there is anyone who has been suckered into keeping a couple of pigeons in their house, these little harnesses from heaven are definately a must have. Not only do they save your back and carpets, but the birds get the exercise needed and boy what a conversation piece!

Thank you again Boni for making our happy household even happier!!!


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

your mad! haha


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

kidding .


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

HaHa...Isn't that awesome??!!


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

They are great !!!
I wonder if she makes them for chooks too


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

http://www.birdwearonline.com/

Check her website out


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Those are two happy birds.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

He looks like he's saying...whaat?


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Gorgeous!! Boni is FANTASTIC! She is a kind and beautiful soul! I would totally recommend pijiwear to any indoor pet pigeon!

We bought one for Krikky a year ago but being the spoilt rotten dude that he is, he was emotional about wearing them - aka Exorcism style! He threw himself all over the place and kept tugging at it till he falls over, one leg stuck in the middle. It was a nightmare! We freaked out and decided to clean his poops for the rest of our lives. LOL.

Your couple looks sooo cute in them! Lucky you! Lucky house too! And your birds are gorgeous!


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

ello, how are ya? can they fly with their pants on?


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Aww, thanks for the compliment! I will pass it on to my daughter!

So sorry that Krikky didn't accept the PGwear. Maybe He'll have a change of heart over time? I think it was easy for my daughter's pidgies to accept their diapers because they're used to her always fussing with them. Yes, She kinda plays dress up with them. Hey, they're the dummies that allow it! 

Yes, they can and do fly well with their PGwear. There's also a little ring on the back of the harness for a leash. The only thing I found that they cannot do is bathe in them. They tried it out in the dog's water dish when I wasn't looking. So now I have to hide her dish in another room that they haven't discovered yet.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Lol! Michy, I read your other posts, your sense of humour is infectious! Yes, do hide the bathing pan while they are in their diapers... too cute!!

And speaking of your daughter, I saw her picture in the other post too and the whole novel thing... I must say, if I ever have a daughter, I truly hope she is like yours! Such a beautiful girl with a kind heart, and generous love for animals - what more can a mother ask for!! It must be your nature that has rubbed onto your daughter, we need more people like you!

As for Krikky, he is just a super spoilt brat. He does try to help me clean up his poop. When he sees me getting the 'Poop Kit (consisting of paper towels, water cup and plastic bag), he tries to help by plucking out the paper towels for me to wipe his poop away. Very cute!

Of course there are times when he purposely poop on me and give me that sly look. Sigh. He is a handful!

Good luck with Henri and Simon! They are indeed lucky birds that have found such kind and loving owners!


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

hey I was just thinking I notice my pigeons do more solid poos when I put a mineral tonic in the water. they dont like drinking it as much so they dont drink as much.
I think racing people put salt in the water so the birds dont drink too much when conditioning.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Not sure if excessive salt is good for pigeons... I thought regular drinking is healthy as it keeps them hydrated? ACV solidifies the poops too, so that works..


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

dont use excessive amounts, a couple of pinches to taint the water. acv works in a similar way. i dont keep my birds inside but if I did I wouldn't want wet ones everywhere


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

sassypants are you in singapore? Are you Singaporian? I like your grizzle cock bird, is it a racer.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Miss-Sassypants: I took a look at your pidgies and how adorable they are! Your male almost looks like the "negative" of our roller(Simon). Or vice versa. What breed are they? Love that you let yours run free in your house too! Do people think you're odd like my friends think I am for allowing such a thing?


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

thepigeonkey said:


> sassypants are you in singapore? Are you Singaporian? I like your grizzle cock bird, is it a racer.


"Grizzle cock"....Is that the coloring you are referring to? Just trying to absorb more info


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

hehehe.. 

"They" are actually the same bird! I had confused Krik-Krik's gender when he was younger and called him a she. I only have one little guy - and all the pictures are of him! His feathers grew whiter as he got older, thus the difference in colouring.

Sorry for the confusion! I have no idea what breed he is - grizzle or grizzly... he flies like a roller, he does somersaults in the living room, lol!

And yes, Michy, all my friends/relatives/neighbours/randoms are amazed when they found out Krikky walks/flies freely in the house. It's his right, as a much loved family member. Just like your Henri & Simon! We're not odd, just 'poo-tolerant'. LOL!!

Have a great day!


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

My apologies for thinking you had 2. Wow! He really changed as he grew! Very beautiful bird! Happy to hear that I'm not the only owner of a retarded pigeon that doesn't know how to fly forward(most of the time). But you know what? Don't think I'd ever want it any other way! Yesterday, he did a back flip off the ceiling fan and landed hard. You'd think he would have knocked some sense into himself by now! Does Krikky "woo" inanimate objects as well? Any other weird and un-pigeonlike behaviors? Would love to compare notes as to see how "abnormal" Simon really is compared to other Rollers. I have a feeling he's an average individual of this goofy breed.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

LOL! Simon is soo cute! But ouch! That fall! Did you give him a cuddle to comfort him after that? hehe.... peanuts will make him happy again.

Krikky is more of a showoff. He can fly straight and land well. But at times, when he wants attention, he will do flips in the air or whisk past intentionally brushing my hair (yes that close!). That's his way of saying "Yo! Look at me! I'm so clever!" 

But, he really _is_ intelligent! He amazes us all the time. He can understand verbal instructions. Just like a child, he freeze when I catch him doing something naughty (like walking towards the kitchen) and I say, "Krikky, cannot!" He will stop, turn around and look at me with those innocent eyes. When I say "Krikky, come here," he will fly to my shoulder immediately.

He's very tame and cooperative. It's incredible! Every visitor to our house has remarked how obedient he is! (Truth is, there are some naughty days, no bird is perfect, lol). When he's good, he's _really_ good. I can point to his favourite cushion and he will sit there all day until I give him verbal permission to move. Sooo cute!

Tell me more about Henri and Simon's quirky habits! It's so fun, these pigeons. They enrich our lives!


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow sassypants, Krikky sounds really smart. Would you consider keeping more pigeons if you had the room? I love breeding them and learning about genetics. How the heck did you end up with a roller in Singapore I wonder. Are you in a city? I guess fancy pigeons like rollers are in almost all countries.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

If I live in a mansion like the daughter of the Formula One Boss (whatever her name is), I would keep as many pigeons as my heart desires! But alas, I live in a matchbox with barely enough rooms to contain my family's ego, lol.

Singapore is all city, there is no country side. No idea how rollers come about here, and absolutely no clue how my dad happened to stumble across a bald baby roller on the sidewalk at 10pm one Tuesday night. 

But as the story goes, we love the little guy. He's smarter than most of the Singaporeans I know.

I used to live in Tassie, and if New Zealand is anything like Tasmania, then I'm sure it's an awesome environment to keep pigeons! Lucky Lucky!


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

NZ is like Taz but not so hot and not so many bloody aussies lol


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

That's amazing that Krikky is that obedient! Our pigeons don't fly to us when called. They'll walk over to us when we have their favorite seeds in hand, but that's about it. I'm going to guess that they won't ever be that tame as they weren't really handled much until they came to live with us. I might be wrong. Who knows.

Henri doesn't grunt as much as she did in the past and will "step up" on our hand when told to. If she is grabbed with two hands, she will carry a grudge that lasts a couple days. "How dare they manhandle me like that?!" Henri will not play with toys or peck at objects of interest. She would much rather explore the house, discovering new things to perch on. She is also the one who decides when they go to bed. Simon has no choice as he can't bear to leave her out of his sight. I guess the best way to describe Henri is that she is an observer. Very dignified with a short fuse.

Simon. Oh geez, where do I begin? He is definately an interesting bird to say the least. When you think that he couldn't be any goofier, he throws you for a loop the next day. Presently, "we" are obsessed with the ceiling fan. He sits on a blade and waits for someone to spin it. Then, bobbing his head in delight as he does his circles. Yesterday he had us practically on the floor laughing as he figured out how to spin the fan himself. He hops from one blade to the next, scurries to the end of it, offsetting the balance and causing it to rotate ever so slowly. He'll bob his head till it stops then repeats the ritual. This went on for a good 15-20 minutes. I guess he DOES have a little something between them ears! I'm impressed! The only thing I worry about are his dismounts. Like I mentioned earlier, he does backflips alot. And lands on the floor alot. Especially when he gets excited. Most of the time, he'll simply fly off the fan....straight...and land a perfect landing somewhere else. But if he gets a spunky streak or if Henri decides to fly off into another room, poor Simon can't fly forward to save his life. It's always straight up into a backflip and then he hits the floor. Just hope he doesn't hit too hard someday.

When you described Krikky, I was amazed. You have a really smart pigeon!! Have you ever tried to teach him any kind of "tricks"? Where does he like to hang out the most?


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

How cute is Simon!! He's soo loyal to little Ms Bossy... what every husband should be! Lol! Lucky Henri!

The whole fan thing is too cute. He must think it's a rollercoaster/amusement park! That must be so entertaining to watch! Maybe you can put a soft rug under where he always fall backwards, so at least he will have a soft landing. Or a bouncy bean bag, or something the firemen would use to save a man jumping off a ledge, lol.

They are so lucky to have each other. I wish I could give Krikky a mate. It would do lots of good! While he isn't lonely (he spends a LOT of time with me! The pampered little clown!), there are times he may need company (when we go on holidays and such). All he has are his toys that he abuses. He whacks them good, the poor teddybears 

Contrary to most single pigeons, Krikky doesn't think I'm his mate. He doesn't do his strutting "Let's get on with it" moves, I think he's happy being a celibated pigeon monk. Lol! 

His favourite place? It used to be my mom's cupboard but ever since he pooped on her clothes, she has sealed the place - "you didn't pay rent, Krik-Krik!"... so now his fave place is on my keyboard. 

He sits on the edge of my keyboard while I surf the net, he has claimed it as his territory. As soon as my typing fingers accidentally moved into his zone, they will be peck mercilessly. My fingers know how the teddybears feel  ugh.

Do post some pictures of Simon and the ceiling fan! Or any more of both Henri and Simon! Would love to see them! Such darlings these pigeons!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Looking good! Awesome wear for house pigeons!


----------



## mistergugu (Jul 8, 2009)

Wonderful birds!!! I just looked at your albums Miss-Sassypants and Michy.

I have a rescue she-pigeon that can't fly much. I love her very much but right now she is living with my parents as I am pregnant and can't take care of her. She doesn't have a loft or cage or anything, but there are places in the house where she is allowed and other places she is not allowed. So obviously poop is a problem. I also ordered PigeonWear and I can attest to the fact that the PigeonWear was sown with love. 

However the pigeon threw a fit and was going bonkers trying to free herself and getting her feet stuck in it, falling like a rock from the couch onto the floor and looking at us with hateful eyes. It is also true that our pigeon has a bit of a deformity (the wing that doesn't work is lower than the good one) so the PW kept slightly falling on one side of her.

This has been going on for some 15-20 minutes with us hoping she will finally get used to it. Once I took it off her, the pigeon suddenly disappeared - this was the one and only time she hid from us behind a box and stayed there for more than an hour maybe just to make sure the enemy was gone  I would have LOVED PG to work but I couldn't see her going through the same thing again.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Michy said:


> "Grizzle cock"....Is that the coloring you are referring to? Just trying to absorb more info


I don't think anyone answered this Q - Grizzle is a colour mutation. white flecks all over the bird this is a couple of my grizzles just to show off


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh my, those photos really look like Krikky's long-long cousins! Especially the last one! I will show him the pictures.. And look at that curly-haired pigeon in the first pic!! Really??? Did you use a curling iron on the fella? First time I've laid eyes on such an exotic bird! Thanks for sharing dude!

And Gugu, that's Krikky's reaction to PGwear too! We're in the same boat. I think not all pigeons are as accepting as cuties Simon and Henri (lucky Michy! ) ... so we have to make do with pigeon poops, lol. My family has remarked that since I was so obsessed about PGwear, that *I* should wear it instead! HAH! Tsk! 

I was gonna sneak a look at your birds, Gugu, but no photos... would love to see pictures of your no-diaper hen!


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Miss-Sassypants: Henri wanted me to tell you that you're lucky Krikky hasn't choosen you for a mate. Them boy pigeons can be a pain! Relentless and noisy!! I'll be sure to post some more pics of them. Just gotta kick myself in the rear and pull out the camera more often! Would love to see some more of Krikky too! Can we post video clips on here? Or do I have to do the whole youtube thing and post a link?

Gugu: So sorry to hear that your little one didn't accept the wear. I wish I had words of wisdom or useful pointers on how I got mine to accept their "wear", but I don't. I just put the harnesses on and they acted fine with them...with the exception of them walking funny for the first few minutes while getting used to their outfits. Before we got the PGwear, my daughter would "decorate" them by putting on glow in the dark bracelets on them...little collars with jingle bells..and even bridal outfits for them when her and her friend decided they needed to be married. Mind you, both pidgies were always supervised when dressed up. Maybe you(and also Sassypants) might want to try that. I really don't know if what my kid did conditioned them for the PGwear or if Bailey lucked out having 2 pigeons with high tolerance levels. 

Pigeonkey: Thanks for educating me on the coloring/markings of pigeons. What coloring would Simon be considered? I remember seeing the pics of your sweeties before and was amazed at how curly they are. Still think that's such a neat breed!


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

One other thing. Gugu.. What's your pigeon's name? "Gugu"?


----------



## mistergugu (Jul 8, 2009)

The pigeon's name was initially Gugu when we thought he was male. After this everyone in the family calls her differently Gughi, Bibi, Ciofci, she has soo many names I can't think of all of them. 

Maybe I will try again PG but... I don't know.

I should upload some pictures, I guess I didn't out of superstition (I usually came to this forum when she was sick for advice). She is just a normal grey pigeon I found outside after a cat-encounter, nothing fancy. But I love her, she is very special even if the rest don't see it. 

Sometimes when I used to travel with her in a box with wholes, I got such questions from curious people "What do you have there in the box? Some cute little kitten, or a cute little dog?" I say, "It's a pigeon." They reaction: "Uhh  But a pigeon, like a postal pigeon or a fancy one?" I say, "Nope, just the most common grey little pigeon." And I can see disappointment on their faces that they even bothered to ask  They don't know what they're missing


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Lol!! A pigeon of many names! I love it! We have a cat like that...but that story is for a cat lovers forum. We thought Henri was a male, but when upon learning she was female our daughter changed the "Y" to an "I". 

How long ago did you last try the PGwear? If Gugu was that noticably traumatized, I would definately start out slow. You don't want to lose that bond and trust. 

There's nothing "normal" and "common" about pigeons. Maybe their color..but not their personalities! Each and every pigeon whether they be a fancy breed or a "rock dove", they all have their own precious and unique personalities. People who don't get it are people who can't see beyond the stereotype. It's a sad shame for them.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Michy, I would looove to see videos of them! The only way I know is the youtube link thing. Please do post some when you have some free time! I'm a fan!

Gugu is a cute name for a pigeon - it's almost genderless! With all those different names, I wonder if she gets confused.. "Wait, what's my name again?" lol!

Krik has many side-names too. Officially, it's Krik-Krik but I call him Krikky, Krikkytoo, Baby Goondoo, Baby Boncit, Little Goondoo, Babyboy... all kinds of weird things. Call it expressions of love, LOL! I'm sure The-hen-fomerly-known-as-Gugu would understand the name-calling.. hehe..


----------

